# lang/php72 port moved to lang/php74 - Reason: Has expired: Security Support ends on 30 Nov 2020



## Aknot (Jan 28, 2021)

I'm running Magento 1.9 on FreeBSD 11.4-RELEASE-p4.
We are close to move this installation to a new 12.2-RELEASE-p2 with Magento 2.4.

I'm trying to keep the old one alive as long as possible.
But when trying to upgrade the ports on the old server, everything stops when running `portmaster -a` (see below).

My problem is that Magento 1.9 isn't compatible with PHP 7.4.x - so I can't move to PHP 7.4.

Is there anything I can do, to come around this?
Any light on this would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,


```
===>>> Returning to update check of installed ports

===>>> The lang/php72 port moved to lang/php74
===>>> Reason: Has expired: Security Support ends on 30 Nov 2020
===>>> Launching child to update php72-7.2.34 to php74-7.4.14

===>>> All >> php72-7.2.34 (19/19)
===>>> The lang/php72 port moved to lang/php74
===>>> Reason: Has expired: Security Support ends on 30 Nov 2020
```


----------



## SirDice (Jan 28, 2021)

Magento 1 is end-of-life too. Maybe not the best of ideas to keep a webshop running on outdated software.









						Support for Magento 1 Software Ends June 30, 2020 | Magento
					

If you have a store that continues to run on Magento 1 after June 30, please be aware that from that date forward you have increased responsibility for maintaining your site's security and PCI DSS compliance. Read more.




					magento.com


----------



## jmos (Jan 28, 2021)

Beside SirDices hint: PHP 7.3 is still available, and can be used on an up to date FreeBSD server; Does your Magenta support that version?


----------



## Aknot (Jan 28, 2021)

SirDice said:


> Magento 1 is end-of-life too. Maybe not the best of ideas to keep a webshop running on outdated software.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes correct, and we are moving to Magento 2.4.1 right now (were a bit behind schedule due to some technical issues).


----------



## Aknot (Jan 28, 2021)

jmos said:


> Beside SirDices hint: PHP 7.3 is still available, and can be used on an up to date FreeBSD server; Does your Magenta support that version?


Thanks, need to look that up, even if I don't believe so.


----------



## ondra_knezour (Jan 28, 2021)

I did not use portmaster in years, but doesn't it have -x option? So something like portmaster -x php\* -a may help? However you may still be bitten by changed libraries, known vulnerabilities etc.


----------



## VladiBG (Jan 28, 2021)

Redirecting…


----------



## SirDice (Jan 28, 2021)

Those requirements are for 2.x, not 1.x.


----------



## Aknot (Jan 29, 2021)

ondra_knezour said:


> I did not use portmaster in years, but doesn't it have -x option? So something like portmaster -x php\* -a may help? However you may still be bitten by changed libraries, known vulnerabilities etc.



Ports and dependencies are always my worst fear. You command seems to work, at least I seem able to upgrade other ports on the server


----------

